# Dorsch köder frage



## Makreli (2. Februar 2006)

Also ich habe mal ne frage ich gehe immer auf der Ostsee(Kutter angeln)aber ich fange nicht aber die anderen fangen was was mache ich falsch mein Köder ist so:
Unten ein roter Pilker ein roter Beifäner und ein Tintenfisch in schwarz grün


----------



## JunkieXL (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dorsch köder frage*

lass mal die Beifänger weg häng dir unten einen Pilker zwischen 50-100g ran und das Teil dann mit viel gefühl zupfen. Wirst sehen das läuft  . Ich wohn an der Ostsee und angel nur so


----------



## Hummer (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dorsch köder frage*

Hallo Makreli,

schau mal bei http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/ rein. Da gibt es eine gute Anleitung über das Pilken.

Generell würde ich Dir raten, ohne Beifänger zu angeln bzw maximal einen Beifänger zu nehmen.

Es ist auch wichtig, den Pilker zum Grund zu bekommen, andererseits darf er auch nicht zu schwer sein. Mit welchem Gewicht angelst Du denn?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## bacalo (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dorsch köder frage*

#h Makreli,

da Du ja vom Kutter aus den Bacalo´s nachstellst, 
schau dich doch einmal bei den Mitfahrern um; 
suche auch das Gespräch und bleibe informiert.

Beobachte das Geschehen 
g  schon wieder einer auf scharz/gelb, Japanrot usw.:g ).


Bevorzugst Du nur das Pilken, versuche es nur mit einem Beifänger.

Letztendlich eine Gewissensfrage!

In Zweifelsfällen frage deinen Arzt  oder das AB, 
hilfreich wäre auch hier im Board mal zu stöbern, 

z. B. guckst Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64955

Überlegen, eine Meinung haben und flexibel sein:q .

Wie ein anderer Boardie schon schrieb:
"Nur der Versuch macht kluch"!


Petri heil 

bacalo


----------



## Aal777 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dorsch köder frage*

War auch im Sommer auf Fehman und habe mit zwei rot/schwarzen Twistern als Beifänger und einen 100g Pilker. Hatte einmal und als einziger drei dorsche auf einmal dran.:g

Gruß Aal777


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dorsch köder frage*

Oder die Langweiler-Methode : Zwei Japse übereinander,unten `nen 250er Blei und das bei wenig Drift einfach über den Grund schleifen lassen. Zwischendurch ab und zu mal LANGSAME Pilkbewegungen.


Uli H.


----------



## Toffee (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dorsch köder frage*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mal ne frage ich gehe immer auf der Ostsee(Kutter angeln)aber ich fange nicht aber die anderen fangen was was mache ich falsch mein Köder ist so:
> Unten ein roter Pilker ein roter Beifäner und ein Tintenfisch in schwarz grün


 
Tintenfisch als Beifänger kannste getrost zu Hause lassen.Auf Oktopusse geht zu *99,9* % KEIN Dorsch.Probiere mal die Montagen:

1. Kieler Spitzkopf (ohne Drilling),125 gr, mit 2 japanroten (alternativ schwarz-roten) Beifängern .Abstand Pilker zum 1.Seitenarm(kein Drahtarm!!) ca 50 cm.Derselbe Abstand zwischen dem ersten und 2. Abgang.30 cm dadrüber ne normale Schlaufe.

2.Kieler Blitzpilker (mit Drilling),100 gr, und einem Beifänger.Abstand des Seitenarms zum Pilker auch wieder 50 cm.30 cm dadrüber eine normale Schlaufe.

Zum Seitenarm (das ist die schnur vom Vorfach zum Twister): Länge bis zum Hakenbogen ca 20 cm.

Gewichtsangaben natürlich je nach Drift.

Variiere deine Pilkerführung, aber immer am Grund bleiben , also mal nur den Pilker am Grund schleifen lassen , mal zupfend einkurbeln.Merke dir dann einfach, auf welche deiner "Aktionen" der Dorsch gebissen hat und wiederhole dann diese.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## carpi (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dorsch köder frage*

HI
also Beifänger weglassen würd ich schonmal garnich weil zumindest wir da immer mit abstand die Meisten Fische drauf fangen!
Von Beifängern solltest du immer eine kleine,bunte Auswahl dabei haben zum rumprobieren! dann is es auch wichtig dass du den Bodenkontakt spürst.. also nicht zu schweres Gerät und nachm absinken immer noch paar sek. liegen lassen! Das machen auch viele Falsch.

Zu den Tintenfischchen muss ich sagen dass ich auch mit denen als Beifänger sehr erfolgreich war... das wiederspricht sich zwar jez mit dem was hier die wahrscheinlichen Spezis aus der Nähe zur Ostsee geschrieben hatten aba ich kanns auch nicht ändern.. immer wenn ich aufm Kutter steh sind die verrückt nach den Tintenfischen =) aba auch hier wieder wichtig. die Farbe!

Also normal is Kutterangeln eins der leichtestens Sachen.. udn wie schon gesagt das wichtigste ist imkmer der Kontak auch mit den anderen Anglern!

viel Erfolg das nächste mal!!


----------



## Makreli (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Dorsch köder frage*

Ja mache ich und meine meisten gehen auf Japan Rot Beifänger
danke
:m :m :m :m :m :m :m :m :m


----------

